# Cockroach Donuts.....



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Make Cockroach Donuts.......
They squish when you bite into them....



Got this from Instructables...Today....too good to waste.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Coc...Cream/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

lolol, Hunter, I can guess what kind of mood you are in... (At least your posts are not boring.)

So, you are in the mood for eating bugs? Why fake it when you can eat the real thing?

Here is a sampling of gastronomic delights from the Eat-A-Bug cookbook:
http://www.businessinsider.com/recipes-from-eat-a-bug-cookbook-2013-7


.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL...I have tried the fried grasshoppers and chocolic ants....Wouldn't order them again....more of a ..."Here, have another beer and try this."
I like mudbugs... look a lot like bugs....LOL
Grubs and worms not so much.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Halloween Treat


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I just threw up a little in my mouth


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

You doing it wrong! You are supposed to throw them _into_ your mouth... not throw _up_ in your mouth.

lol, I know... I ain't right. But then anyone who clicked on this thread, _Cockroach Donuts,_ can't be right either.

.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

hunter63 said:


> I like mudbugs... look a lot like bugs....LOL


Mais cher! They might look like bugs to some, but as you know, they are a smaller--and much tastier--version of high-falutin' and over-rated lobsters. Our crawfish (or mudbugs to folks outside of Louisiana) are like a fine lobster experience, but packed into a smaller package.

Too bad the Chinese crawfish (and shrimp) have infiltrated the southern seafood industry to the point that my bros can't even pay for boat maintenance anymore.

At this rate, soon these beauties will be extinct...our native crawfish and shrimpers:


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CajunSunshine said:


> Mais cher! Lawd a mercy... Yep, they might look like bugs to some, but as you know, they are a smaller--and much tastier--version of high-falutin' and over-rated lobsters. Our crawfish (or mudbugs to folks outside of Louisiana) are like a fine lobster experience, but packed into a smaller package.
> 
> Too bad the Chinese crawfish (and shrimp) have infiltrated the southern seafood industry to the point that my bros can't even pay for boat maintenance anymore.
> 
> At this rate, soon these beauties will be extinct...our native crawfish and shrimpers:


Mmm i love crawfish


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

CajunSunshine said:


> Mais cher! They might look like bugs to some, but as you know, they are a smaller--and much tastier--version of high-falutin' and over-rated lobsters. Our crawfish (or mudbugs to folks outside of Louisiana) are like a fine lobster experience, but packed into a smaller package.
> 
> Too bad the Chinese crawfish (and shrimp) have infiltrated the southern seafood industry to the point that my bros can't even pay for boat maintenance anymore.
> 
> At this rate, soon these beauties will be extinct...our native crawfish and shrimpers:


DD lives in Shreveport......we generally have crawfish in season....suck the heads for the spice....LOL
Love them....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Don't be eating no dead ones, lol...

Pretty sure your daughter may have told you about this, but few outside of crawfish country know how important this is: If the tails are not tightly bunched up (like the ones in the picture) that means they were dead before they were plunged into the boiler and NOT SAFE to eat!


.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

CajunSunshine said:


> Don't be eating no dead ones, lol...
> 
> Pretty sure your daughter may have told you about this, but few outside of crawfish country know how important this is: If the tails are not tightly bunched up (like the ones in the picture) that means they were dead before they were plunged into the boiler and NOT SAFE to eat!)
> 
> ...


SIL at the time (not now) was a self proclaimed "**** a$$" so we have had a good introduction to Louisiana food...not sure I want to call it Cajun....bis different that Wisconsin.


----------



## wendygoerl (Apr 30, 2005)

CajunSunshine said:


> Mais cher! They might look like bugs to some, but as you know, they are a smaller--and much tastier--version of high-falutin' and over-rated lobsters. Our crawfish (or mudbugs to folks outside of Louisiana) are like a fine lobster experience, but packed into a smaller package.
> 
> Too bad the Chinese crawfish (and shrimp) have infiltrated the southern seafood industry to the point that my bros can't even pay for boat maintenance anymore.
> 
> At this rate, soon these beauties will be extinct...our native crawfish and shrimpers:


Have to go north, then. No Chinese fishy-boats in the Great Lakes (Though I think what crawfish we have are in the rivers, not the Lakes.) Coldwater shellfish taste better, anyway.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Lol, no Chinese fishy-boats here either, but imported seafood is country wide.



.


----------

